# Radio sound suddenly soft



## mrdibs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi; My friend's radio ( he does not have a computer) sound went very low suddenly. Can it be the amplifier? any help would be appreciated. By the way, can anyone recommend a good radio and TV repair person? Most shops have closed down. Thanks. Mr. dibs.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Mr.dibs 

What is the make and model and S/N# of the radio, low sound can mean a number of things such as a blown amplifier, bad capacitor, blown variable resistor etc.. Most radios can be repaired by using a DMM to test components such as transistors and other discrete components. But radios with LCD's require more specialized equipment.


----------

